# Question about catch dogs



## Alphaduke (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey all. I'm fairly new to hog hunting but not other kinds of hunting. Hog hunting has its own particulars though. One thing I'm not up on is bulldog blood lines. I can get a pup that is a razors edge x gotti cross. She's 3 mo old. Obviously not catch age yet but I don't want to waste time on a show type dog. Not real familiar on either line beyond what I read online. And even there opinions are mixed.
My question is do any of you know much about these lines? If so, is it a good cross temperament wise and catch dog wise? Someone told me they aren't any good for catch dogs but not sure I trust his opinion for a few reasons. Figured y'all have no dog in the hunt and aren't gonna lose anything by being honest about it.
If you can help, thank you. If you're like me and don't know much about either line, I appreciate you reading all this.


----------



## madison daniel (Mar 24, 2013)

We have always either used American bulldogs or a pit bull just get you one that has a good temperament and gets along with other dogs a female dog will be easier and better to get along with other dogs we have three catch dogs two males and one female the males are all good nature but the breeds your talking about are good breeds but any pit bull or American bulldog will get the job done


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 24, 2013)

First of all it need to have a good temperment around other dogs and people. I like a smaller frame dog like 50lb or less and me myself I prefer a male. I like a red nosed pit cause they seem a little more layed back. The biggest thing people don't get is that all bulldogs or pits won't make catch dogs some don't have what it takes


----------



## madison daniel (Mar 24, 2013)

That's true hog hunter I have seen some of the biggest baddest pita back up and bark at a hog you just need to get a hog and dog and try them and a smaller frame dog is a lot better bc if its a bigger dog you will be getting drug through the woods


----------



## Alphaduke (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah I know that some dogs won't do it where others will. It's just that I was told that these wont do anything and was looking for other opinions.


----------



## oldways (Mar 25, 2013)

Some of your pit bloodlines are game bred which sometimes leads to dog fighting. If I were you I would talk with other hoghunters around and look for dogs bred for this sport I have 2 bulldogs now but I have a catchy cur dog that will get the job done too. hope this helps you, are theses pits your looking at puppies or grown dogs?


----------



## Alphaduke (Mar 25, 2013)

It's a pup. 3 months. All the hog hunters I know I don't really trust their opinions for a few reasons. That's why I was asking here.


----------



## thap74 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have had either blood line and they did great. Its all in the dog


----------



## oldways (Mar 25, 2013)

If its that young of a pup I would try it you can bring it up the way you want and train it to your type of hunting I know sometimes grown dogs are culls and sold to new folks to this sport not all ways but it does happen. Good luck


----------



## Alphaduke (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Y'all just confirmed what I thought. That the blood lines are ok. It's just depending on how the dog is.


----------



## buddylee (Mar 25, 2013)

You need to look at the parents. Most "bulldogs" don't do well with hot weather. Alot of the bully type pits and american bulldogs will over heat quickly in the summer. . The best catchdogs tend to be "cold" game bred dogs.


----------



## blackmouth curdog (Mar 26, 2013)

Razor edge & gotti dogs are bred for color , conformation & show.. get you a young game bred dog that has not been schooled out or introduced to the "ring".. get either cold game dog or young game dog .. there bred to take pain , abuse , & about any kind of abuse another animal can inflict on them.. jeep , red boy, Jocko , bolio, red nose etc.. don't trust a blue seen too many cut down then bay


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 26, 2013)

What is a"cold game dog"


----------



## oldways (Mar 26, 2013)

sghoghunter said:


> What is a"cold game dog"


x2 please explain???


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 26, 2013)

Game dogs are dogs who's blood is from dogs bred strictly for fighting " the game". Blackmouth cur gave you most famous and respected names from the past. People seek these lines out because they contain what they need for the legal competitions nowadays and for hog hunting. I've been told repeatedly to get a game dog when I'm ready for my pack. If the dog is not dog aggressive then you will have a great catch dog.


----------



## PURVIS (Mar 26, 2013)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Game dogs are dogs who's blood is from dogs bred strictly for fighting " the game". Blackmouth cur gave you most famous and respected names from the past. People seek these lines out because they contain what they need for the legal competitions nowadays and for hog hunting. I've been told repeatedly to get a game dog when I'm ready for my pack. If the dog is not dog aggressive then you will have a great catch dog.



thats not whats hes asking the word in ? is cold i been around fighting stock dogs all my life and have never heard the term myself.enlighten us if u will.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry, guess I would like to know that also.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 26, 2013)

Just did a quick search and didn't find anything. I would tend to think a dog that didn't over heat easily.!!??


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Mar 26, 2013)

folks have different definitions but basically a dog that wont attack another in the pit but aint so scared it jumps out trying to get away. I dont believe color means squat but that is probably bc i got a blue that i have watched nearly die on the hog and never lose grip. The show bred muscle monsters will stroke out before they get to the bay.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 27, 2013)

Razors Edge and Gotti are whats known as "American Bully" bloodlines.  These are recent creations over the past 20 yrs bred essentially for looks.  Big heads, oversized, made to look tough, but not bred for work.  Yeah, you could possibly get a good one and im sure there are people that have had success with them in the woods, but the percentages on dogs bred like this is not going to be high.  Same concept as buying a dog of any other breed, your going to have better odds of getting a working dog from a working dog breeder/line.


----------



## blackmouth curdog (Mar 27, 2013)

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> Sorry, guess I would like to know that also.



Cold meaning never turned on & started catching another dog .. basically a well bred fighting dog that is a cull & will not mouth another dog ..


----------



## Tadpole23 (Mar 28, 2013)

In my small experience with all my bulls I breed for size I want a male between 80 and 110 lbs. With a properly trained dog they won't pull you thru the woods. When they catch the hog don't move around they  will be locked down. My dogs run all year with vests and never had a dog die from overheating . So with your dog you should have a good catch dog. All my pups will catch at 3 months old.


----------



## buddylee (Mar 28, 2013)

Takes a well built dog not to overheat.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Mar 28, 2013)

So do any of you have litters of these "cold pups" from time to time?


----------



## blackmouth curdog (Mar 28, 2013)

If you looking for a 100% do or die catch dog p.m. me & I'll get you hooked up or in right direction around here catch dogs are a dime a dozen


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 28, 2013)

What does one of them "dime a dozen"catch dogs consist of?


----------



## Tadpole23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Buddy I don't know what's different about my male and his pups but they run all summer and never had a problem with overheating. Warrior I always have pups that raise.


----------



## MULE (Mar 29, 2013)

Cold means it hasn't turned dog aggressive, hot means it has. 

Personally I wouldn't own one of those razors edge or gotti dogs, but that's just me. I think the percentage of it standing back and baying on a bad hog is better.


----------



## Bowtech99 (Mar 31, 2013)

I got a hot Game bred red nose i hunt with. Roughly 75lbs. Gotta keep an eye on him for overheating, gets wild eyed and forgets about everything else.  Wont let go.

Raisin up a blue nose female, hopefully She'll stay around 75lbs. Leashing a 100lb dog thru thick jungle is a job. She's 5 months old and only thing she is catchin is a peice of rope an my others pups playin. 

Better off to wait till about 9 months before you train hard to catch, you'll get teeth pulled out then you'll have a wasted dog. Most pits/bulls they see a hog, they either gonna catch, or not. 50/50 chance, nothing fancy about it.


----------



## baydog (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't get the pup and don't buy a catch dog . Talk to everyone you know there is always someone you know that has a dog dropped out somewhere . Maybe at their house or the local dumpster. Go and look at him if he looks like he has some bull in him take home worm him and feed him good rub his head every day for a couple of weeks. Next bay you get take him to it you will be suprised what an old mutt will do for someone who takes care of him.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 1, 2013)

baydog said:


> Don't get the pup and don't buy a catch dog . Talk to everyone you know there is always someone you know that has a dog dropped out somewhere . Maybe at their house or the local dumpster. Go and look at him if he looks like he has some bull in him take home worm him and feed him good rub his head every day for a couple of weeks. Next bay you get take him to it you will be suprised what an old mutt will do for someone who takes care of him.



Very true Jason


----------



## oldways (Apr 2, 2013)

baydog said:


> Don't get the pup and don't buy a catch dog . Talk to everyone you know there is always someone you know that has a dog dropped out somewhere . Maybe at their house or the local dumpster. Go and look at him if he looks like he has some bull in him take home worm him and feed him good rub his head every day for a couple of weeks. Next bay you get take him to it you will be suprised what an old mutt will do for someone who takes care of him.


Some of my better  dogs over the years were just like this Its amazing when you show one a little love and time when they have had a hard life what they will do for you.


----------

